
How to Build HTML Forms Right: Accessibility - stegosource
https://stegosource.com/how-to-build-html-forms-right-accessibility/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
> The key takeaways for semantics are: always use a <form> tag

Great article; I would like to learn more about what the <form> tag is
functionally providing (it did not explain why it's necessary). Does it have a
purpose beyond serving as a landmark?

